# MINI POCONO CHALLENGE @ THE GATE July 2010



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you ready for some Big Time Racing!?!?!?! :thumbsup:


The Gate is hosting the Mini Pocono Challenge July 24th & 25th!

See race sheet below.

We would appreciate pre-entries. All entry fees are due the day of the race. If your pre-register you will guarantee yourself a nice pit space


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thank you Don Deutch - the first pre-entry!

BTW would you like the 1 or 2 motor option?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Maybe Don D. should get a prize


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Speaking of prizes....

Power Push will be donating trophies for the novice class!~!

BRP, Strongsville Hobby of Elyria, Parma/PSE, Paint Monster, CRC, Hobby Stop West, Castle, TQ wire, Team Scream, and Niftech have donated prizes also!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Just the fastest motor would be fine,even though it would be wasted on me.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro/Wayne.......sign me up for:
BRP pan car
Mini Slider
1/10th Slider

Looking forward to the July race. Can't wait to race with everyone again. I miss the fun. Been working many hours at work and with home projects. I'm ready for a break.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

4fun mini slider i may need to make it down i need to redeem myself with the slider after the glc


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm signed up :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Just the fastest motor would be fine,even though it would be wasted on me.


The second motor is only $5.00! We will use the Associated 370 motor we currently use in our series.....so you can get two motors at a nice discount, and use at all the BRP races :thumbsup:

the motor will come with a 10 tooth pinion, and a shaved down shaft.....

Let me know if you change you mind....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

OK you talked me in to the second motor.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Another happy customer!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Put me down for pan car and mini late model. The check's in the mail.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

wazzer said:


> Put me down for pan car and mini late model. The check's in the mail.


 
Sweet there coming from across the country :thumbsup: Maybe We can sham the locals into showing up


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

wazzer said:


> Put me down for pan car and mini late model. The check's in the mail.


Would you like 1 or 2 motors for the pan car class?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*SENT MY INFO IN...MICRO YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Count me in for pan car and mini slider!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Brushed ESC's*

If anyone is looking for brushed ESC's to run pancar, Team Scream will be sending Tekin ESC's for sale!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> Would you like 1 or 2 motors for the pan car class?


Just one.


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

maybe we could bring out our new car.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

bigb11 said:


> maybe we could bring out our new car.


Come on over!! 

I'll be posting hotel info later today!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

bigb11 said:


> maybe we could bring out our new car.


That would be great!! It would be fun racing with you again. :thumbsup: We're expecting a good turnout for this race. It looks like the Toledo gang will also be coming out for this race.
Dave Berry


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> That would be great!! It would be fun racing with you again. :thumbsup: We're expecting a good turnout for this race. It looks like the Toledo gang will also be coming out for this race.
> Dave Berry


Dave,
Are you bringing any 4 legged critters??


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I will have my cars with me,If theres time I will be racing but I will be there to run the race no matter what.

I will be doing 2 motors.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> I will have my cars with me,If theres time I will be racing but I will be there to run the race no matter what.
> 
> I will be doing 2 motors.


We'll have enough help so you can race


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

bigb11 said:


> maybe we could bring out our new car.


Come on out it will be a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Count me in guys ,two motors please .


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Dave,
> Are you bringing any 4 legged critters??


OOOOOOH BOY.........


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A few more entries have made it my way! They now have a nice reserved pit space!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> A few more entries have made it my way! They now have a nice reserved pit space!


You know the spot I want


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> You know the spot I want


Next to Tang and Ross


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sorry I will not be at the race


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> sorry I will not be at the race


More breakfast muffins for Bud!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Horizon Hobby has sent a box of goodies!
(3) Shirts
(4) Hats
(2) DSM Micro Receivers (DSM1)
(1) DSM Micro Receiver (DSM2)

Paint Monster is working on some very nice race prize bodies!!!!

Be sure to pre-register!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The track will be set up this week, pics will be up by the end of the week


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*hotel info*

For you folks coming in from out of town and will need a room for Saturday night...

The "Pearl Inn" has the best rates.

The address is:

1435 S. Carpenter Rd.
Brunswick, Ohio

62.99 for a single
69.99 for a double

If you happen to be an AARP or AAA member you get a bigger discount 

54.99 for a single
59.99 for a double

(tax not included)


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> For you folks coming in from out of town and will need a room for Saturday night...
> 
> The "Pearl Inn" has the best rates.
> 
> ...


COOL!!!! Thanks for the info.......Can't wait for some racing action.  Been about 3 months since I've had a radio in my hands.


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

The track is up and it is awesome!A real drivers track.Brushless and LM times in the low 6's.This is going to be a great race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Steve for posting the pictures and for your help building the track!!!

All I can say is WOW - this is the longest strait I have ever run on :thumbsup:

the goal was to build a track that would require a little more finesse then just full throttle and turn left -- Mission Accomplished!

Please help out the folks putting on the race by sending in your race registration. No money is required up, pay at the track!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Tread1 said:


> The track is up and it is awesome!A real drivers track.Brushless and LM times in the low 6's.This is going to be a great race.


Nice pics.........thanks. :thumbsup: Looks challenging and FUN !!!! Can't wait to rock and roll.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Race Info!!*

Things are looking good!!

Companies have donated cool prizes..

CRC: aluminum parts
Team Scream: 2/3a 4 cell packs
Parma/PSE: pinion gears for the handout motors and paints for the bodies
Paint Monster: painting bodies and % off certificates
TQ wire: 18G wire
Spectrum: recievers, hats, and shirts
Castle: Speedcontrollers
Power Push: Trophies for novice
BRP: bodies and goodies
Niftech: Tire traction and drops
Strongsville Hobby: bodies and parts
Hobbystop West: bodies and parts


We'll have Strongsville Hobbyshop, Niftech, BRP, Hobbystop West, Team Scream, and B-Fast in the house with products for sale.

A "plethera" of fine food will be available for purchase all day Saturday and Sunday!!

Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For those of you not knowing of B-Fast...

They have precision ground diff. rings and carbide balls that make for a SMOOOOTH diff!!!

His product is based for the off-road guys, but after looking into it, he has the diff rings and balls we can use!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget...

The most important thing...

It will be a comfortable 74*F


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Things are looking good!! *And getting better all the time*

Companies have donated cool prizes..

CRC: aluminum parts
Team Scream: 2/3a 4 cell packs
Parma/PSE: pinion gears for the handout motors and paints for the bodies
Paint Monster: painting bodies and % off certificates
TQ wire: 18G wire
Spectrum: recievers, hats, and shirts
Castle: Speedcontrollers
Power Push: Trophies for novice
BRP: bodies and goodies
Niftech: Tire traction and drops
Strongsville Hobby: bodies and parts
Hobbystop West: bodies and parts
B-Fast R/C: Diff Kits for the BRP :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

XXXT4me said:


> Things are looking good!! *And getting better all the time*
> 
> Companies have donated cool prizes..
> 
> ...




Thanks for the support Fred!!
See you there!!


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice!
Since there is going to be more than 1 main in a good portion of the classes,bump-ups?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> Nice!
> Since there is going to be more than 1 main in a good portion of the classes,bump-ups?


As of now, no. It will be under consideration if there is enough mains and the puter can do it flawlessly


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Rumor is:

"The Fabulous" Kelly Bean will be running pancar and mini latemodel

Dave "Off-roader" Trzcinski will be running pancar too!!!!

Nice to see some new guys


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Rumor is:
> 
> "The Fabulous" Kelly Bean will be running pancar and mini latemodel
> 
> ...


If I had any on-road stuff left I would run it. I may still stop by to check it out anyways. Track looks cool and I haven't gotten a chance to get to the Gate since it's move. 
Anyways have fun with the race:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Kyosho Racer said:


> If I had any on-road stuff left I would run it. I may still stop by to check it out anyways. Track looks cool and I haven't gotten a chance to get to the Gate since it's move.
> Anyways have fun with the race:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


Looking forward to seeing you Jeff!!


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

sg1 said:


> Rumor is:
> 
> "The Fabulous" Kelly Bean will be running pancar and mini latemodel
> 
> ...


Don't forget Dave Morrow with his bright and Shiny attitude. I learn so much when I am around him.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

windix60 said:


> Don't forget Dave Morrow with his bright and Shiny attitude. I learn so much when I am around him.


I will have all you guys pit on the same table


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeff I have an extra BRP car you can run if you like.It has a spektrum rec. in if you have a radio or we can switch it out for yours.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> Jeff I have an extra BRP car you can run if you like.It has a spektrum rec. in if you have a radio or we can switch it out for yours.


Now we're talking!!!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Tread1 said:


> Jeff I have an extra BRP car you can run if you like.It has a spektrum rec. in if you have a radio or we can switch it out for yours.


Thanks Steve. I have a DX3S so we should just have to bind it. I'll check with the boss and see if that weekend is open and let you know. That's what is great about this hobby, someone is always willing to help a fellow racer out.
Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Any time Bud,just let me know.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Some more pictures of the track:


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

sg1 said:


> Rumor is:
> 
> "The Fabulous" Kelly Bean will be running pancar and mini latemodel
> 
> ...


How did I miss this?


This should be a good weekend!


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes Wayne please save Dave T. and I the seats across from you and Dave Morrow. So we can gaze at the big hole in your ear. Wondering what size wrench, servo tape roll or 10th scale tire that would easily pass through the hole without touching a side.

Plus we need to expand our Vocabulary sitting across from Dave M. (I will have the Urban Dictionary website loaded on my computer incase we need to find out what a word means)
Kelly


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm thinking we'll have fun


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

SG1 you have a B.M. sent to you


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

windix60 said:


> SG1 you have a B.M. sent to you


I'll look tonight and get the info and I'll BM you back


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks SG1 I love a good B.M.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Windix60 >> Tang tested Your rental ride last night it was good.

The Pocono race will be a blast :thumbsup:

Hot tip for speed is new fresh tires


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Hot tip for speed is new fresh tires


The new "slightly larger" stock BRP tires :tongue::tongue::lol:

The track is a lot of FUN!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All tires New are cut to 1.406 since they will shrink in time so Yes the newer the better. Not as big as Waynes 1.424 right rear he was running  
I think We need a set of calipers set as a no go gauge. On a track that large I think .010 would make a noticable differance. I will have plenty of tires on the rack since I need gas in the boat :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would like my tires cut at the track!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK then I will bring uncut ones and You can true to any size You want


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

1.599 :0


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from toledo. what time are the events


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

were coming in from toledo to race 1/18 latemodel brushless . any kids classes yet?


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

track looks cool. hope people know what brakes are lol lol !


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> were coming in from toledo to race 1/18 latemodel brushless . any kids classes yet?


The "Novice" class will combine all the different cars


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> hi from toledo. what time are the events


Practice is Saturday, till 9pm. I'm looking at opening the doors earlier for people who can't make it later. I'll post an update here shortly.

Sunday will be practice in the morning till 10ish, Then start qualifying shortly after. The doors may open earlier to help out some guys who can't make it Saturday.

I'll have a post later today to reflect any earlier door openings


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Doors will open earlier!!*

Saturday doors will be open from 8am to 9pm for open practice. Lap times will be run all day, food will be available for a nominal fee, and A/C for all 

Sunday doors will open at 7AM with racing starting at 11am. There will be a short drivers meeting before racing. The handout motors will be available at that time. We will also have a period of practice for those who couldn't make it on Saturday. There will be more food and more A/C 

If you have any questions let me know


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Wayne... You have a BM.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

cola said:


> Wayne... You have a BM.


Got it 
See you Saturday morning!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I can't wait to see these "offroad" guys running a BRP


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

sg1 said:


> I can't wait to see these "offroad" guys running a BRP


Why did you invite the family to come race?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

windix60 said:


> Why did you invite the family to come race?


yep... you and Dave


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Pit spaces are filling up!!

If you're coming to the race please let myself or Micro_racer know!!

To answere the question most asked...
Extra motors for pancar will be available during the day Sunday for a nominal fee


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will the handout motors be given out on Sat ?


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Handout motors will be passed out Sunday morning.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> Handout motors will be passed out Sunday morning.


Yep... that's true! Maybe we can pass out breakfast muffins with each motor


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

bigb11 said:


> maybe we could bring out our new car.


Will we see the new car this weekend??


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Windix60 >> Tang tested Your rental ride last night it was good.
> 
> The Pocono race will be a blast :thumbsup:
> 
> Hot tip for speed is new fresh tires


Glad to see the car was tested by a seasoned BRP racer. Will you be there Saturday for Practice?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

windix60 said:


> Glad to see the car was tested by a seasoned BRP racer. Will you be there Saturday for Practice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly


"seasoned" is the key......

With what I'm not sure.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

windix60 said:


> Glad to see the car was tested by a seasoned BRP racer. Will you be there Saturday for Practice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly


I will stop in later in the day !!! Mid afternoon or so.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Novice Racers*

Hey folks,

How many plan on bringing kids along to run novice? 

POWER PUSH will be providing trophies for all the novice racers!!

I believe we're around 4 kids right now, 3 with BRP's and 1 late model.

If there's anyone else let us know 

-Wayne


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm working on pit spot locations for all that have pre entered...

If there is anyone who would like to sit by "World Champion" Bud Bartos please let me know and I'll have it arranged 

We also have a spot next to "Slim", owner of Power Push and dancer extrodinair....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sick ????? SG1 hope to get your stuff out today


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I'm sick ????? SG1 hope to get your stuff out today


Sick of working??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Important News!!!!*

The Menu is all set 

Main items:
Hotdogs and Burgers

Sides:
Beans and Chips

Condiments:
Onions
Jalpenos
Ketchup
Relish
Mayo
Cheeze
Hot Sauce
Saurkraut
Tomatoes
Lettuce

Drinks:
Coffee and flavored creamers
Water
Diet and reg. pop

Better and cheaper then anything around!!

Food will be ready for lunch and dinner on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*SG1...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *SG1...YOU GOT A PM.:thumbsup:*


Got it, Pit space saved between Ross and George


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Got it, Pit space saved between Ross and George


*:freak::freak::freak: DON'T EVEN JOKE ABOUT THAT!!! :drunk::drunk::drunk:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
Were you able to get my order out yesterday?


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

SG1:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

A BIG B.M. to ya


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

windix60 said:


> SG1:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> A BIG B.M. to ya


I got it...

We will have LOTS of spare parts


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

hey how many do you have signed up for slider?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> hey how many do you have signed up for slider?


1 heat as of now, there are a few coming from Toledo not signed up yet.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

are you racing sliders?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Were you able to get my order out yesterday?


Just back to life today will send UPS You will have Friday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> are you racing sliders?


Yep! just got off the phone with dave Berry and a few more sliders are coming over


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud don't forget 4/40 mini locknuts and 1/8" ID alum. shims!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud I can pick up Wayne's and my stuff Friday and deliver to Wayne - give me a call


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud I can pick up Wayne's and my stuff Friday and deliver to Wayne - give me a call


I hope I don't get 2 delivery charges


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Micro,if you could grab me a BFW that would be awesome!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> Micro,if you could grab me a BFW that would be awesome!


Get this man a BFW!!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hope you all have a great time. Maybe one day soon I will be able to race with you again.
Don


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The finishing touches will be going on tonight!

If you want to stop by and set your pits up feel free. The track will not be open for practice! I'll be there from 5 to 8ish...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Turn on that AC !!! God it's hot out. Still kind of sick hope I can pull it together to give You Guy's a run


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's time to race!!!!

Bud don't forget to bring the braces for the mini sliders/latemodels!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

I won't be there today, but will get in early Sunday. If anyone is interested, I have a 1/10 oval pan car for sale I'll be bringing along. Here's HT link. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=297223


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Sg1
I understand there is a new pizza establishment that just opened in Brunswick in the last week or so.

I kid you not folks the name of the place is.... Big Dicks pizza ang wings !!! 

True story, dont order any sausage or the white sauce on your pie


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Practice was good today !!! Nice crowd there track is hooked should be some great racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The track is FUN -- Come on out and have some FUN on a hot day!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What a great day of racing even though I was still sort of sick. 17 BRP cars battled it out with SG1 taking TQ Micro second and Myself 3rd. I had a great start in the main and never looked back well maybe early on when Kelly was catching Me with the BRP rent a racer  

Thanks to all that organized the race and all those that came out :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Racing was fun, but I must say the B main of BRP cars was a slug fest. Congrates to the winners of that mess.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

My hat's off to the Gerber family and all involved in putting on the Mini Pocono Challenge. The racing was real fun. Nice to see some faces I haven't seen in a while. Tina Gerber kept us all well fed with plenty of good food selections. The air conditioning was much appreciated. Our Toledo gang had a great time. Thanks to all the sponsors......lots of door prizes for everyone. Wayne worked non stop helping people with car setups. Wayne deserves a big thank you for all the hard work he displayed so everyone could have a good time. :thumbsup: Also, thank you to the "Gate" for letting us use there great racing facility.

Dave Berry


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

It was a great race, You really did get a good value for your race entry. Everyone got a race prize. Also the prizes for placing in your race were awsome. Thanks to everyone that put the race on..........Oh yeah did you hear......I beat Wayne!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> My hat's off to the Gerber family and all involved in putting on the Mini Pocono Challenge. The racing was real fun. Nice to see some faces I haven't seen in a while. Tina Gerber kept us all well fed with plenty of good food selections. The air conditioning was much appreciated. Our Toledo gang had a great time. Thanks to all the sponsors......lots of door prizes for everyone. Wayne worked non stop helping people with car setups. Wayne deserves a big thank you for all the hard work he displayed so everyone could have a good time. :thumbsup: Also, thank you to the "Gate" for letting us use there great racing facility.
> 
> Dave Berry


Glad you had a good time! Thanks for your help getting the banners set up Sunday morning. 

I'd like to thank all the companies who donated stuff:
BRP
Castle
Parma/PSE
CRC
Team Scream
Paint Monster
B-Fast
Niftech
Hobbystop West
Strongsville Hobby
Spectrum

Thanks to Steve for setting up the heats, taking care of entries, and running the race.

Even Tang stepped in to run a few races!!!

Thanks to Micro for stopping in during the week to help get things set up.

Thanks to Strongsville Hobby, BRP, Hobbystop West, Team Scream, Niftech, and B-fast for having products for us to buy


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> It was a great race, You really did get a good value for your race entry. Everyone got a race prize. Also the prizes for placing in your race were awsome. Thanks to everyone that put the race on..........Oh yeah did you hear......I beat Wayne!!!!!!!


You were in the zone during the main.

Just like when you won your world championship "tractor pulling"............


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hopefully Micro can get some pics of the top 3 in each class up for us today


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Had a great time yesterday.Great job guys putting on the race. Program ran smooth and some great racing went on in the airconditioning venue.

Bud thanks for the Rental the car was great all day. 

Door prizes were awesome.

Kelly


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pictures of the top 3 in each class!
Novice BRP

Mini LM

Mini Slider

B Main BRP

A Main BRP


:wave:


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Great event! It's always a treat to get together with the rest of you hardcore BRP racers. My first time at the "Gate", interesting and challenging track layout. Well done Wayne and crew. Congrats to all the winners and big thanks to all the sponsors who donated prizes. Tim


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the fun weekend Wyane! The program was run Very smoothly.


Sorry about breaking the loaner.


David


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

cola said:


> Thanks for the fun weekend Wyane! The program was run Very smoothly.
> 
> 
> Sorry about breaking the loaner.
> ...


You "offroad" guys are tuff on equipment!!!!


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

All in All it was a good time!
It's just a shame that more local guys don't show up to support your efforts Wayne.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tread1 said:


> All in All it was a good time!
> It's just a shame that more local guys don't show up to support your efforts Wayne.


Really  I even set up the series so there was pleanty of time between races ??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Really  I even set up the series so there was pleanty of time between races ??


BRP racing has been down the last 2 races  not sure why....


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

sg1 said:


> You were in the zone during the main.
> 
> Just like when you won your world championship "tractor pulling"............


I heard it was the peter pulling world championship


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> BRP racing has been down the last 2 races  not sure why....


ONE WORD >> SUMMER


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it.  Sounds like everyone had a great time.:thumbsup:


----------

